# Hearing Voices Movement



## 99880 (Mar 17, 2016)

Link to an interesting article discussing a new approach to voice hearing. My mother was a voice hearer, so it's comforting to read about the Voice Hearing Movement, with its more empathic approach to voice hearing and dissociation.
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20160506-how-to-heal-a-shattered-mind-broken-in-1000-pieces


----------

